# Fond d'écran Mission Control



## Nico des bois (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à localiser dans le système le fond d'écran qui s'affiche dans l'écran de login sous Lion ou dans Mission Control (gris strié).


Merci.

Nicolas


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2011)

Lu,

Petite recherche Spotlight avec le nom "NSTexturedFullScreenBackgroundColor.png" autrement : /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/Resources/


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

Ca sent plus le forum Customization tout ca !


----------



## Nico des bois (20 Juillet 2011)

Trop cool !!

Merci beaucoup ;-)


----------



## kobeval (21 Juillet 2011)

dans le même genre ou peut-on trouver les fonds d'écrans d'origine de Lion, impossible d'y accéder depuis pref system ça ferme automatique dès que j'essaie d'y accéder...

c'est bon trouvé macHD>library>desktop picture


----------



## aribibi (22 Juillet 2011)

salut, quelqu'un sait comment changer ce fond d'écran gris pas très sexy qui s'affiche derrière les fenêtre de Mission Control ??? C'est vraiment moche et ça ne donne pas envie de l'utiliser...


----------



## Larme (22 Juillet 2011)

Forum Customization...


----------



## aribibi (22 Juillet 2011)

désolé...

Je bouge de là&#8230;


----------



## aribibi (22 Juillet 2011)

salut, quelqu'un sait comment changer ce fond d'écran gris pas très sexy  qui s'affiche derrière les fenêtre de Mission Control ??? C'est  vraiment moche et ça ne donne pas envie de l'utiliser...


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Juillet 2011)

c est par ici


----------



## just1 (22 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce!
Car c'est vrai que ce fond est à chi..


----------



## just1 (22 Juillet 2011)

Cela fonctionne t-il pour le fond du dashboard dans mission contrôle?
Merci


----------

